# Moorin's in the Morning.



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Headed out to The Moorings tomorrow morning.  Launching at Round Island ramp about 6 am.  Look for the White LT!   

Justin - I lost your phone number. Give me a call 8!3 486 3468


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great day fising with Scott today, THANKS   Appreciated the Gheenoe demo test ride and fishing. Not only got a schooling about the boat but got schooled on the catchin part too. lots of trout, snapper with some ladies and jacks to keep the action steady. I believe a good time had by all.
Beautiful boat fast and stable, highly recommend best of luck selling it Scott. Someones gonna get a nice LT


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Jim it was nice to meet you and thanks for putting up with me!

I'm a headed back out in the morning, same time same place. Meeting up with Matt.

OutCast. Get up there. Round Island 6am!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Jim it was nice to meet you and thanks for putting up with me!
> 
> I'm a headed back out in the morning, same time same place.  Meeting up with Matt.
> 
> OutCast. Get up there. Round Island 6am!


See you there


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be there with the MACRO skiff ;D ;D and the boys. high tide at the moorings 6:45am. just so you know. may then head down to harbor branch also been very good this week 2/4ft water. same stuff we used last week, topwaters at 1st light, and of course our FAVORITE the poppin cork with a scrimp


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey how did the rest of you do Saturday? we moved to just north of harbor branch about 7/8 more trout 17" to 20"+. plenty of jacks and ladys to keep the boys from getting bored. the topwater bite was unbelievable from dark until just b4 you guys got there. by the way did i commit a cardinal sin by going out right away or do u guys always wait at the launch and go out together?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I plead the 5th :-[ ;D


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, so whats that mean?? did we jump ship to soon or the moorings lit up when we left? anymore boat mishaps???


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

No, he pleading the 5th because if me, I believe.... :-X

Only a few trout working the bait schools. No action on the jerk bait, slightly surprising.

And no, my motor did it try to jump off again... 


Oh ya, there is some SKINNY water on the west side of the river! ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Sat was ok, I missed the first two trout and changed my old dull hooks to new and landed the next two.
Must have went a little small kept getting pin fish after that.

We ran to Harbor Branch no hits did spook a huge Ray well it may have spooked me alittle also....

Gramps good catch and landing on that 114 lbs black fish......... :-X


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Was that the big black and white spotted ray? I hooked it peeled off about 50yds in three seconds flat, then popped a straightend hook back at me at about 100mph. would have killed me if it had hit me or for that matter anyone in the boat.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Was that the big black and white spotted ray?  I hooked it peeled off about 50yds in three seconds flat, then popped a straightend hook back at me at about 100mph.  would have killed me if it had hit me or for that matter anyone in the boat.


No, I sometime sit and run the trolling motor. This time I stepped down to see how hard the bottom was and when I did this ray took off. Not sure who was spooked him or me..


----------

